

YouTube Announces That It Has Been An 8-Year Contest, Will Shut Down On April 1 - derpenxyne
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/31/youtube-announces-that-it-has-been-an-8-year-contest-will-shut-down-on-april-1-to-determine-the-winner/

======
jason_slack
Oh, gosh, please No. Please dont post this influx of April 1st gags. It is a
total waste of time and makes HackerNews unusable.

~~~
joshka
Jason, I might be a hn n00b comparatively, but I reckon go for it. If you
can't have some fun one day a year, what good is living?

~~~
jason_slack
I just feel like so many other sites cover these April 1 jokes to where we
could keep HN on task for its purpose.

And "some fun one day a year". I have fun everyday already. I dont need bogus
news stories for me to let loose and enjoy life.

------
xelipe
The money Google spends on bad April fools jokes could have been spent to keep
Google Reader up another year.

~~~
jason_slack
+1000. Well said.

------
zalew
so now April fools comes on March 31st, just like Christmas season starts in
October?

~~~
joshka
It's currently April 1st for 1/12 of the earth's surface (approx).

~~~
zalew
Kiribati citizens must be damn excited google thought of them so soon.

btw there's a google maps layer if anyone is still amused by this stuff.

------
nealabq
"While your work's finished, ours is just beginning. It's gonna be an exciting
decade."

The vid ends with understatement.

------
lnanek2
_goes to short Google's stock just in case anyone believes it_

------
lutusp
What's funny about this 4-1 gag is that YouTube has never been profitable and
shutting it down would be a reasonable, if short-term, business decision.

